# Tractor Supply Co. Flyer just came out!



## Pheasant Hollow Farm (Jun 28, 2015)

TSC flyer showing $25.00 per ton off savings on the listed price per ton. Normal price per bag= $4.59 X 50 =            $229.50 ton. 
 -  10.00 Bulk Discount
 -  15.00 Pre-season Sale
_______________________
$204.50 pre-season sale 
+              Local Tax.

Offer Valid until July 26th, LIMIT 8 TON per customer. The order will be held until October 1st 2015

I have no Idea what brand of pellets that they will get in. Last year they had Somersets, the year before they had Freedom Fuel in the blue bags.

EDIT to add. 
*They will do the PRICE MATCH GUARANTEE on any identical item from local competitors.*

Steve
Pheasant Hollow Farm


----------



## mik_kane (Jun 28, 2015)

The TSC by me prices their pellets @$5.49 a bag according to the website.


----------



## bogieb (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't think they will get the TSC by me built before that sale price runs out


----------



## rich2500 (Jun 29, 2015)

good deal but I would want to know what pellets I was getting


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jun 29, 2015)

mik_kane said:


> The TSC by me prices their pellets @$5.49 a bag according to the website.



Same in New Hampster.....

Dan

edit:
Checked Lowes'
Green Supreme $260
Team Green Platinum $297

Home Depot $259 Brand ?

Tractor $264.50


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just to be clear, the $10/ton bulk discount is in place year round. The only difference is the additional $15 discount for early buying.


----------



## joe simmons (Jul 1, 2015)

TSC by me is $239.50 per ton with the sale


----------



## kniffin50 (Jul 1, 2015)

tractor supply in southwick mass. and enfield ct. has green supremes and pure fire pellets and a lot of um.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 1, 2015)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Just to be clear, the $10/ton bulk discount is in place year round. The only difference is the additional $15 discount for early buying.



Thats the RI breakdown as well. Just got off the phone w them and the price looks like the above for PA and New England... but no local tax on fuel!


----------



## billb3 (Jul 1, 2015)

mik_kane said:


> The TSC by me prices their pellets @$5.49 a bag according to the website.


same here
just one flyer and it's the one they've had since April that expires on July 27.
At least so far !
Neither of the stores near me ever had more than a dozen bags in the store when I'd been last year .

Eyes always peeled for a deal for my niece.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jul 2, 2015)

kniffin50 said:


> tractor supply in southwick mass. and enfield ct. has green supremes and pure fire pellets and a lot of um.


Thanks for the heads up, save me 2 trips looking, GS I'll pass for that price, pure fire never heard of them?, cleanfire I have.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 4, 2015)

Update:  The TSC in RI has TSC bagged/branded MWP pellets (once you check the origin on Gepir), then they have 100% Pure Hardwood bagged/branded (which origin check on Gepir to Geneva Pellets)


----------



## h2ochild (Jul 4, 2015)

I have purchased through this sale for a few years. I just bought 3 tons, paid for 2, and lay away on 1 additional; at the Little Egg Harbor NJ TSC. I'm taking delivery on the 2 tons ,so that I know what I will get,(some Pro Pellets and TSC bagged, Cheat River currently on hand) and not wind up with Green Supreme or worse. I buy half of my year this way ,we use 6 tons average, as a hedge. Price paid was 249.50 a ton., after $10 pallet discount, and $15 sale. Last July, price was $225.


----------



## johnny1720 (Jul 5, 2015)

I could not get a straight answer when I called today.  I think it is $249 per ton at the Olean, NY TSC.


----------



## coobie (Jul 5, 2015)

TSC stores and there employees  are a bunch of nitwits.Called today within 50 miles radius of my house for prices.$209,$251,$221,$223 per ton.What the hell ? I was told by a few managers that I spoke with the prices set are local to stay competitive,ya right...They could not answer my question what brand pellets they will be caring,Really?Told me they will not know until the truck arrives.


----------



## gfreek (Jul 8, 2015)

I got the flyer too, One store said 25$ down another said 65$ down.  Not known what brand.  Undecided...


----------



## crizpynutz (Jul 8, 2015)

kniffin50 said:


> tractor supply in southwick mass. and enfield ct. has green supremes and pure fire pellets and a lot of um.



The Hawthorne's Agway in Enfield carries Hamers if interested.


----------



## Augmister (Jul 13, 2015)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Thats the RI breakdown as well. Just got off the phone w them and the price looks like the above for PA and New England... but no local tax on fuel!



Hey Rhody... what are your pellet plans this year?


----------



## grathan (Jul 18, 2015)

TSC by me is $242. I was told the brand is something called "American Wood Pellet" is that a name of a pellet? I remember one year I got absolute garbage from them, and the name seems familiar, but not quite sure.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jul 18, 2015)

grathan said:


> TSC by me is $242. I was told the brand is something called "American Wood Pellet" is that a name of a pellet? I remember one year I got absolute garbage from them, and the name seems familiar, but not quite sure.


Caveat Emptor


----------



## Michael6268 (Jul 18, 2015)

ordered coal from TSC. same deal. $25.00 off, 25% down, monthly payments till picked up no later than Oct 1st.


----------



## Peterfield (Jul 18, 2015)

Just visited a TSC in Rindge, NH.  They told me they have been instructed NOT to discuss any brands and that they are just selling pellets.  You pre-order and get what you get.  This is to avoid cherry-picking according to the service desk there.  I asked for the bar-codes and it was no joy.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jul 18, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> ordered coal from TSC. same deal. $25.00 off, 25% down, monthly payments till picked up no later than Oct 1st.



What was the brand, and price? Reading? Kimmel?
Thanks

Dan


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 18, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> Just visited a TSC in Rindge, NH.  They told me they have been instructed NOT to discuss any brands and that they are just selling pellets.  You pre-order and get what you get.  This is to avoid cherry-picking according to the service desk there.  I asked for the bar-codes and it was no joy.


Here's my recommendation.  You need to have a smartphone, download the app iGepir.  It scans barcodes, like the TSC branded bags and tells you where they were sourced (such as Maine Woods Pellets; Lignetics etc).  
The "no cherry picking" policy is just below the "claim ignorance so you don't have a hassle on your hands with mentally ill pellet heads" policy, or the "tell them they're all the same, so you can just fork truck the 1st 3-4 pallets needed".  
Get comfortable saying "I don't want that, I want this" and "This looks like its seen a little too much water, I want to pull the cover and check this so I don't have a problem once I get home" (note: I've learned this the hard way and an hour lost and an extra half ton in my hands among 6 in 4-6 hours is a material difference).
Example, go to TSC, pretty how ever many you think you want from them.  Then go by every week, monday and friday am.  When you see a shipment of what you want come in (confirmed with the iGepir barcode scanner), call in sick, get em bought and loaded and start stacking...


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 18, 2015)

crizpynutz said:


> The Hawthorne's Agway in Enfield carries Hamers if interested.



Hey Crispy, what was the price on the Hamer's there?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jul 19, 2015)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Here's my recommendation.  You need to have a smartphone, download the app iGepir.  It scans barcodes, like the TSC branded bags and tells you where they were sourced (such as Maine Woods Pellets; Lignetics etc).
> The "no cherry picking" policy is just below the "claim ignorance so you don't have a hassle on your hands with mentally ill pellet heads" policy, or the "tell them they're all the same, so you can just fork truck the 1st 3-4 pallets needed".
> Get comfortable saying "I don't want that, I want this" and "This looks like its seen a little too much water, I want to pull the cover and check this so I don't have a problem once I get home" (note: I've learned this the hard way and an hour lost and an extra half ton in my hands among 6 in 4-6 hours is a material difference).
> Example, go to TSC, pretty how ever many you think you want from them.  Then go by every week, monday and friday am.  When you see a shipment of what you want come in (confirmed with the iGepir barcode scanner), call in sick, get em bought and loaded and start stacking...



That's so much easier than calling a reputable dealer selling quality stuff... 

Dan


----------



## billb3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> That's so much easier than calling a reputable dealer selling quality stuff...
> 
> Dan


Some of us don't have one ....


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 19, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> That's so much easier than calling a reputable dealer selling quality stuff...



look at the title of the post.... It's not a reputable dealer flyer that just came out... Nor is it a post re buying philosophy.... It's about helping folks be informed.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jul 19, 2015)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> look at the title of the post.... It's not a reputable dealer flyer that just came out... Nor is it a post re buying philosophy.... It's about helping folks be informed.



joke: n. something said or done to cause laughter or amusement...

If you read anything I have posted in the past, you will see I try to "help"
people as well, from a different perspective.

Dan


----------



## Michael6268 (Jul 19, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> What was the brand, and price? Reading? Kimmel?
> Thanks
> 
> Dan





It was Kimmels. Had real good luck with it last year. Much less unburnt and little fines. My Reading nut size was getting real bad in the past.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jul 20, 2015)

Michael6268 said:


> It was Kimmels. Had real good luck with it last year. Much less unburnt and little fines. My Reading nut size was getting real bad in the past.


Kimmel was always good, Reading not so... we use Blaschak now, very happy with that.
Kimmel still in 50# bags?
Another reason for liking the Blaschak! (40#)

Dan


----------



## Michael6268 (Jul 20, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Kimmel was always good, Reading not so... we use Blaschak now, very happy with that.
> Kimmel still in 50# bags?
> Another reason for liking the Blaschak! (40#)
> 
> Dan



Kimmels usually comes in #50.
They are bagging it in #40 for TSC.


----------



## crizpynutz (Jul 21, 2015)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Hey Crispy, what was the price on the Hamer's there?



First, I apologize for not replying earlier, I just noticed your post.  They were like $280/ton - you pick them up when I called about 6-8 weeks ago.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Jul 23, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> joke: n. something said or done to cause laughter or amusement...
> 
> If you read anything I have posted in the past, you will see I try to "help"
> people as well, from a different perspective.
> ...



Just placed my order with my local dealer. Paid more than I would've at TSC, but the delivery and product being identified and consistent is important. While I could've saved $200. If rather have a big headache square away now. 4 tons okie platinums and 2 tons okie df. Ready for winter. Can't say I'm upset re not stacking six tons by hand! Whew


----------



## bags (Jul 28, 2015)

TSC here was hush, hush about which brand was coming and now I know why. Last year they sold Somersets and this year they now have Fiber Energy pellets which I have seen nothing but horrible reviews on. I have not read one decent thing said about them and everyone complaining states pretty much the same thing.

Glad I went ahead and pulled the trigger on some Somersets at Lowe's. Very glad I paid $250 per ton for the Sets vs. $235 per ton for junk.


----------



## JoeP (Aug 2, 2015)

This was TSC pricing there will be no lower price this season as per employee/Manager.
The Regular price $5.49 a bag that's $274.5 a ton -$25 sale = $249.50 (that's $4.99 a bag) does that sound right? They said 3 Ton would cost $748.50 with the early sale you save $75. Also you can tell them what pellets you want at pickup.


----------



## bags (Aug 3, 2015)

Joe,
The TSC here sold pellets for $235 per ton with the early buy discounts they offered which was a $10 per ton bulk discount plus $15 per ton in pre-buy savings. Basically, TSC gives you $25 off per ton so regular price here is $260 a ton or $5.20 a bag.

Problem is / was the fact they would not disclose what brand of pellets. I held off and went to Lowe's. Glad I did because TSC has Energy Fiber Pellets which from what I've seen and read are not very good.

I do know my local Lowe's and Home Depot are charging $5.49 per bag this year so far. Their ton of pellets will be $274.50 which is getting up there IMO.

I did find a local hardware store selling Somersets for $229 per ton so if I buy more that's where I'm going. Lowe's & Depot here both sold Sets last year and so did TSC. This year Lowe's is getting Hamers Depot doesn't know what they are getting brand wise and TSC has crappy pellets.

I bought 7 tons of left over Sets from Lowe's a couple of weeks ago that were stored inside since last season and still wrapped on the pallets. I got a good deal on them and know what I'm getting pellet wise. Loved the Sets last year. Also like last years $224 per ton pricing much better. That's with my 10% veterans discount and I used it on the 7 tons I just bought as well and believe I paid about $238 a ton and $69 delivery for all 7 tons. Not bad but not as good as last years cost nor my new find of $229 a ton which I will be buying some more and stocking up.

Many places are jacking pellet prices up this year even around here where pellet stoves are not real popular. They keep it up and I'll go back to wood.

So Lowe's here will have Hamers for $274.50 per ton which are supposed to be good pellets but I have never burned any but have seen some positive reviews. With my 10% discount I would pay $247.05 per ton. Not bad but not great. I know pellet prices climb up north and many would love to pay this per ton. $ 247.05 - $224 (last years price) = $23.05 more per ton this season.

Shipping prices haven't gone up nor production costs IMO. Gas and fuel prices have come down. Go figure!


----------



## mik_kane (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone going to the big box stores if you have a discover card you will get 5% cash back, so consider that


----------



## moey (Aug 3, 2015)

mik_kane said:


> Anyone going to the big box stores if you have a discover card you will get 5% cash back, so consider that



If your buying from HD they have their price per ton online. You can use shopdiscover for a additional 5% off and buy online and pick up in store. You would have to take a ride to the store in advance to see what your actually ordering as the website does not give details. So you would get 10% off going that route.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Aug 3, 2015)

bags said:


> Shipping prices haven't gone up nor production costs IMO. Gas and fuel prices have come down. Go figure!



Exactly how much does that little drop in fuel cost factor in to the price of delivered pellets?
just curious.

Dan


----------



## bags (Aug 3, 2015)

Everything factors in. Reduced fuel costs does not make delivery cost more. Especially when diesel fuel is cheaper now than last summer or has consistently been less across the board. Typical crap re-runs just before and during election time. Things strangely seem to get better and cheaper every time. My point is that it seems odd many places are upping their prices on pellets this year. Here locally why are the big box "discount" type stores charging more than other places?

The example is I found a local hardware store selling for $229 per ton. Now the Home Depot about 6 miles away from said hardware store (closer to the Interstate) is charging just under $280 per ton. Does HD pay more for delivery of pellets being 6 miles closer to the interstate? I doubt it. Less fuel is used to deliver there because it is closer. Therefore, how can HD justify $50 more per ton?

Dan what I am getting at mainly is why are we seeing such price jumps this season when there really isn't anything driving costs up. I get how supply and demand factor in. I have seen threads and speculation that pellet co.'s are exporting more. Don't know...... What are your ideas on why we are seeing prices increasing? I understand prices of things periodically go up. That's a given but it is usually more gradual and not in bigger margins. Many are complaining about the heftier prices on pellets when years past the prices have been fairly consistent. And I find no simple reason why. Some of the prices many people up north east have said are getting ridiculously high. Much higher than here.


----------



## Peterfield (Aug 3, 2015)

The price jumps aren't outright gouging as much as manufacturers seeing what the market will bear and vendors having to carry that price increase to their stores.  I see pallets of pellets now in places I never saw them before, including an auto body shop today.  Why?  Because they are trying to cash in on the frenzy.  It's much the same as the cigar industry.  It became cool to smoke cigars again and one dollar cigars became 4 dollar cigars almost overnight.  When the frenzy died, prices dropped.  Ammunition just went through a similar cycle.  Pellets are a commodity, nothing more, nothing less and subject to supply and demand.  It won't happen but if everyone just sat on their hands, prices would eventually drop.


----------



## JoeP (Aug 4, 2015)

Bags: They had 3 brands instant heat, American's, and a White and Green bag looked like Green Supremes,They told me at Pickup I could have loaded what ones I wanted but come early no guarantee's.
Peterfield is right about the prices once the demand goes down or they don't sell be ready to stock up at $210-225 a ton.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Aug 4, 2015)

My response was geared more to the idea that fuel costs are down ergo stuff should be cheaper..

Diesel fuel is a small part of the trucking.. a factor yes, but not as huge as people think.
Consider that everything EXCEPT fuel, stays constant, or goes up.
Tractor
Trailer
Vehicle Insurance
Repairs
Maintenance
Wages
Road fees
Hypothetically, let's say that the trucking is $3.40 per mile
And a rig gets 4 miles to a gallon.
At $3.00 per gallon that is 75¢ per mile.
If fuel drops 50¢, that is 63¢ per mile
a savings of 12¢ a mile.
300 mile trip is $1,020. 50¢ reduction in fuel is $36 saved
Divided by 26 pallet load is $1.36 per pallet......

That is how it affects small dealers.

As for the manufacturing plants, you are right... exporting has created an enormous strain
on materials. We have a friend that operates a logging/firewood business.
He is out straight and paying more now for logs than he ever has,
AND, it's just harder to get to the material. Severe winters, like last year,
horrible for them.. Another "trickle down" factor..

As for the BBS.
We are a small dealer... completely different animal.
I always stress, my opinions have nothing to do with how HD, or Lowes operate..
Our retail prices have not gone up as much as theirs have. Percentage wise.
The spread used to be a deciding factor for many people. BBS were considerably cheaper.
Now.. they are selling what many think are not such great pellets for prices only
about 10 bucks less than what we sell good quality for. And their "premium" stuff, at $299,
is MORE than ours!! We actually had early buy on La Crete, Platinum, North Country for $279.
The only thing I can figure, and this is MY opinion only... is that the BBS got tired
of losing money all these years, have got the customers accustomed to just buying there,
and now, are just trying to turn a profit, rather than just creating cash flow...

It's perfectly understandable, that some my not agree..
These are just my opinions, based on what I see...
Not claiming to have perfect eyesight!! 

Dan


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 4, 2015)

Funny how that works...
Fuel prices go down and product prices stay the same or down a little. (Sometimes go up)
Fuel prices go up an the cost of goods skyrockets...
Doesnt make sense..


----------



## bags (Aug 4, 2015)

That's some good input Dan. Always like to see others ideas and input. There are many, many hidden costs of doing business that most never begin to consider. I'm just a little chapped that after my 1st year some pellet suppliers decided to crack it off in me and everyone else. I'm stubborn at times and happy I found a local place still selling great pellets at $229 per ton this year.

Last year I paid $224 so I can live with a $5 per ton increase. That is reasonable IMO. Not $50 to $75 per ton increases for inferior junk pellets mostly. Hamers seem to be good but not worth that much more per ton to me. Those jack wagons want to keep that stuff up then out of being like I am I will travel greater distances in the future to score a decent deal per ton. Even if I lose a bit of time and diesel doing so. I'll give my business to the fair priced people no matter where I need to go. I'm all over anyway so I'll just have to incorporate pick ups into my out of town schedule as needed.

An example of this was the winter before last (terrible weather here) I refused to pay the sudden insane mark ups of rock salt locally. More than doubled per bag over night. As things played out a local lumber yard to an out of town job I had going on still had plenty of rock salt for a reasonable price. Well I loaded up my truck before I headed home for the weekend. I am still stocked up with the passing of another bad winter last season. Probably have enough rock salt in the barn for three to four more winters and I have a long blacktop driveway.

Price gouging is not cool! Greedy bastards....... I understand folks are in business to make money. I am. There is also ethics on being fair or being a money grubbing crook about things. I know pellet stove sales will likely slump some this year because of prices and other more economical ways to heat or easier ways for about the same cash layout.

I would also be hesitant about getting any hopes up about home heating oil and propane staying low in costs. Wait until the first cold snap and sudden shortage of those fuels for the umpteenth time. Get ready to get butt diddled again. Same sad story fast forwarded to a new year.


----------



## tiger (Aug 4, 2015)

Almost getting over paying $100 more this year for two skids than last year and not even the same pellets. What I don't think I can stomach anymore is the SEVENTY FIVE E-MAILS AND PHONE CALLS between "can you put me on the list for the pre-season buy" and "thank you, the pellets arrived today". If Amazon starts selling pellets by the skid, I'm serious going to consider it: Click and Get.



Peterfield said:


> Because they are trying to cash in on the frenzy.  It's much the same as the cigar industry.  It became cool to smoke cigars again and one dollar cigars became 4 dollar cigars almost overnight.  When the frenzy died, prices dropped.  Ammunition just went through a similar cycle.



I know I'm observing a different world when I read a post comparing pellets, cigars and ammo. I've been living a sheltered life.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Aug 5, 2015)

tiger said:


> Almost getting over paying $100 more this year for two skids than last year and not even the same pellets. What I don't think I can stomach anymore is the SEVENTY FIVE E-MAILS AND PHONE CALLS between "can you put me on the list for the pre-season buy" and "thank you, the pellets arrived today". If Amazon starts selling pellets by the skid, I'm serious going to consider it: Click and Get.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm observing a different world when I read a post comparing pellets, cigars and ammo. I've been living a sheltered life.




I WONDER IF THEY'RE GOING TO DELIVER THEM BY DRONE YIKES!


----------

